# Ideas for lentils?



## college_cook (Jan 17, 2007)

I bought a lb. of lentils awhile back, knowing that they are healthy, and wanted to try to incorporate some more nutritious ingredients into my menus.  So its about 5 months later and I'd like to use them.  Problem is, I have extremely little experience with this ingredient, and really don't even know what a lentil tastes like on its own.  Most of the lentils I've had were in lentil soups, which were ok, but they weren't very exciting.

So I'm looking for ideas or recipes that you use lentils in... like I said, I'm fairly unfamiliar with them, but I'd like to keep the flavors fresh and vibrant if possible, but not overpowering the natural flavor of the lentil, as that is something I would like to experience as well.


----------



## Aurora (Jan 17, 2007)

I often prepare brown rice and lentils seasoned with lite soy for a dinner side and then have the left overs for breakfast the next day. The brown rice has a nice nutty flavor and the lentils lite soy go very well together.  I cook 1 cup of brown rice to 1/2 cup of lentils and add about a tablespoon or two of lite soy.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 17, 2007)

l love lentils.I like to chop some onions,carrots and celery saute lightly. Then cook lentils with a little chicken,beef or vegetable broth after lentils are done add the vegies with some fresh garlic,some cumin,salt & pepper if desired add some fresh diced fresh tomato. The next day when it's cold add a little balsamic or italian dressing for a cold side salad.


----------



## pdswife (Jan 17, 2007)

Lentil* Soup* 8 cups water ( or chicken or beef broth may be used instead of or in a combo with the water)
2 cups lentils
1 medium onion chopped fine
8 cloves of garlic ( more or less is fine)
1 tablespoon salt
1/2 teaspoon paprika

Rince lentils. 
Add all ingredients ( except salt)
Bring to a boil and then reduce heat and simmer for 60-90 minutes or until lentils are soft. Then add salt. 

You can add ham or sausage if you wish and amounts are really all up to you. I always have extra garlic and onions in mine and sometimes celery too.

Add one tsp of vinager to each bowl at serving time.


----------



## Loprraine (Jan 18, 2007)

Lentil chili.  Yum!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 18, 2007)

I enjoy lentils cooked in plain water with a touch of salt and towards the end of cooking add garma masala to taste....


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 18, 2007)

brown rice with lentil curry is really good.  (you can add any veg you want to the lentil curry...zucchini, potato, nuts like cashews, etc.)

lentils cooked with ham and broth.

Lentils and rice are like beans and rice...a natural


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 18, 2007)

*Surprised!*

I have always been able to get lentils at the grocery store I shop regularly.  Now they quit carrying them as the manager told me not good seller?  I had to go to Whole Foods and was lucky to get them.  The container was almost empty except for amount I got.  People in general probably don't know what they are or don't like to fool w/them.  

I was wondering, I always soak mine overnight to use next day.  Is this wrong and am I throwing the best part away?  

thanks for all different ideas.  I normally make soup w/ham, bacon, potatoes, vegetables, and of course lot of garlic.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 18, 2007)

I buy mine from an Indian market..they have many sizes etc..
I have never soaked them...don't know why...as I soak other dry beans.
I buy very small ones and they cook fairly fast!


----------



## boufa06 (Jan 18, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> I was wondering, I always soak mine overnight to use next day.  Is this wrong and am I throwing the best part away?


 No, it is ok to soak without loss of anything important. It is hardly necessary to do this since lentils boil easily anyway. However, whether you soak or not, begin the cooking process by adding water to the lentils and bring them to a boil, then remove from heat and strain in a colander discarding the water.  This process will reduce the gas produced during digestion.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 18, 2007)

There is no need to soak lentils.  They are fairly thin skinned so will cook quickly from the dry state.


----------



## bethzaring (Jan 18, 2007)

like Andy says, there is absolutely no reason to soak lentils, they cook up so quickly.  I usually cook them with onions garlic carrots, bacon or ham and add a tomato product at the end, and a splash of vinegar.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jan 18, 2007)

Keith Floyd has a recipe which essentially involves boiling Du Puy lentils in water and a can of tomatoes (chopped with a big knife so you have some texture) for twenty mins or so and then adding a fat slice of bacon (about 4 oz or so) and sausage (I use small chorizo sausages) and leaving to simmer until the lentils are done. If I'm in a hurry, I do something similar with lentils (any colour) that I've pre-cooked or out of a bottle: fry a small, finely sliced onion for a bit, add some diced bacon and sliced spicy chorizo. Continue frying till the onion and bacon are done, then add your lentils, a few tablespoons of tomato sauce and continue to cook until heated through. Totally cheating but very quick and warming.

Green or Du Puy lentils are nice cold (once cooked!) with chopped crispy raw vegetables (bell peppers, carrots, etc.), avocado pear and diced cheese (something acidic like feta or goat's cheese) stirred through and dressed with a vinaigrette dressing. Makes a great starter or light lunch.

Oddly, I find boiled brown lentils in their own thick juice very comforting. Odd because I didn't start eating lentils till well into my twenties so no reason why I should find them so homely except for the simple fact that they are!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 18, 2007)

*Definitely*



			
				boufa06 said:
			
		

> No, it is ok to soak without loss of anything important. It is hardly necessary to do this since lentils boil easily anyway. However, whether you soak or not, begin the cooking process by adding water to the lentils and bring them to a boil, then remove from heat and strain in a colander discarding the water.  This process will reduce the gas produced during digestion.



This process will reduce the gas produced during digestion.

Am I glad you told me about this.  The family is so conscious of this problem and I feel it is healthy if someone even has gas as it is sign of eating 'right' foods.  One doctor told us to just 'let them fly' as this is indication you have eaten the roughage necessary to empty your stomach. It is better than eating refined foods that remain in the body for who knows how long.  I have heard some real horror stories from nurses in the family about what found in the body after someone passes on(dies).  Why can't people just try to be natural?   I do appreciate the hint about preparing the lentils, have no problem with keeping family 'gas free'


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 18, 2007)

*Outspoken*

Hope I don't make anyone feel embarrassed about what the doctor said.  He was one of our favorites because he meant what he said.  It really shocked us when he said it but now we feel he didn't mean to be crude about anything.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 18, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> Hope I don't make anyone feel embarrassed about what the doctor said. He was one of our favorites because he meant what he said. It really shocked us when he said it but now we feel he didn't mean to be crude about anything.


 
I mostly cook my lentils Indian style, and add a pinch of asafoetida to them . This stinky resin (usually sold in powdered form) is a wonderful anti-flatulent. Don't ask me how it works - but it does! Do something like this: 

Cover the lentils with water. Add a diced potato and a diced carrot, a bay leaf, 1 tsp turmeric powder, a small stick (or a pinch) of cinnamon and a clove or two. No salt. 
Bring to a boil and cook until the lentils are barely soft. Add more hot water if the lentils begin to dry out. Drain, but keep some of the cooking water that remains.

Slice a medium onion into half moon shapes. Crush 3-4 cloves of garlic, and grate a 1/2" piece of fresh ginger ( use a tsp of dried if you don't have any fresh). 

Heat some oil (or ghee) in a large pot. Add the onions and cook until just wilted. Add the garlic and ginger, stir three or four times, then add 1/8th tsp of asafoetida. Stir once then add a tsp of cumin seeds. Sizzle, then add the lentil mixture and a little of the water. Add 1 chopped tomato and a fresh, chopped serrano pepper, if you like the hot stuff! (otherwise, leave it out). Add 1 tsp salt ( depending on how much you're cooking), stir and cook through for about 5 minutes. The lentils should be "wet" but not too soupy. 
Just before the dish is ready, add a tbsp of fresh cilantro and a tsp of Garam Masala. Serve with Naan bread or papadums. 

Another dish that's great for lentils is a Savoury lentil and pumpkin pie . Cook the lentils and the pumpkin in a little water (with a tsp salt) until barely done. Remove, save a little of the water. 
Fry a small onion, finely diced, in a little butter until it begins to brown. Add a 1/4 tsp cinnamon, a 1/4 tsp grated nutmeg and a 1/2 tsp ground cumin to the mixture, stir once or twice, then add a tbsp of tomato paste with a tbsp of the cooking water. Stir until mixed then remove from the heat. 
Process ALL the cooked ingredients until you have a thick paste. Return to the pan and heat through, adjusting salt if necessary, until almost dry. 
Pile the lentil mixture into a pre-baked pastry case, and cook in a 375º oven for about 20 minutes. Great with a fresh green salad!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 18, 2007)

*cliveb*

That is really unusual!  My family will really be pleased.  This sounds so healthy.  Is this something you experimented with or did you find in some cookbook?  I just think pumpkin and lentils would be so very healthy for person.  The family has said to cut down on red meat so this is one sure way to give it try.  As I said, sounds really different.  thank you for the time of sharing with me.


----------



## Aria (Jan 18, 2007)

Try this "soup" that's more like a stew.  This dish is packed with viatmins and fiber,and freezes well.  The lentils will dissolve during the cooking thickening the soup nicely:   Brown Rice and Lentil Soup
1 and one half cups diced carrots
1 cup chopped onion
one half cup chopped celery
 1 cup sliced mushrooms
3 cloves garlic chopped
8 cups chicken or vegetable stock
1 14 ounce can tomatoes,coarsley chopped
1 and one half cups red lentils
1 cup uncooked brown rice
1 and one half teaspoon dried basil
1 and one half teaspoon dried thyme
1 and one half  teaspoon dried oregano
one half teaspoon dried hot red pepper flakes
2 bay leaves
salt and pepper to taste
one half cup chopped parsley
In a large kettle, combine the veggies, stock, tomatoes, lentils, rice and herbs...except for the parsley.  Bring to a boil and simmer, stirring occasionally, for about 35 minutes or until the lentils and rice are tender. Season with salt and pepper, remove the bay leaves,add the parsley and serve.  Makes 8 servings.  Preparation time:  l hour

Note:  lentils do not need to be soaked before cooking.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jan 18, 2007)

I am pleased to read this thread.  My suggestion would be to simply simmer a cup of them in two or three cups of water, with a teaspoon of salt, for a couple hours and decide how they taste to you.  You could next substitute various stocks, one at a time, for the water, and combine other ingredients, but always looking toward your palate, not what the gourmands of the moment say is soigné.





			
				college_cook said:
			
		

> I bought a lb. of lentils awhile back, knowing that they are healthy, and wanted to try to incorporate some more nutritious ingredients into my menus.  So its about 5 months later and I'd like to use them.  Problem is, I have extremely little experience with this ingredient, and really don't even know what a lentil tastes like on its own.  Most of the lentils I've had were in lentil soups, which were ok, but they weren't very exciting.
> 
> So I'm looking for ideas or recipes that you use lentils in... like I said, I'm fairly unfamiliar with them, but I'd like to keep the flavors fresh and vibrant if possible, but not overpowering the natural flavor of the lentil, as that is something I would like to experience as well.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 19, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> That is really unusual! My family will really be pleased. This sounds so healthy. Is this something you experimented with or did you find in some cookbook? I just think pumpkin and lentils would be so very healthy for person. The family has said to cut down on red meat so this is one sure way to give it try. As I said, sounds really different. thank you for the time of sharing with me.


 
No, it's originally from a cookbook and I can't for the life of me remember which one, otherwise I'd be only too happy to acknowledge the author!


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 19, 2007)

I make soup with lentils, carrots onion and a smoked ham hock. Yummy.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Jan 19, 2007)

*Curried Lentils*

[SIZE=+3]Curried Lentils[/SIZE]

I make this with brown lentils which take slightly longer to cook than the smaller pink or yellow ones but keep their shape better. It is excellent hot or cold. I like it served at room temperature on a bed of lettuce. Good for picnics and other outdoor events.

Brown lentils are widely available in US supermarkets. They are packaged in 1 pound bags and generally cost under $1 per bag. 

Brown lentils do not need to be soaked; they take 30-45 min to cook, depending on their age (older lentils are drier and need more time to absorb the liquid).

One cup uncooked lentils should serve 3-4 people. For liquid, figure on twice the amount as the uncooked lentils.

Use a pot with a _heavy bottom_. You want to be able to keep the lentils at a gentle simmer during cooking.
=============================

[SIZE=+2]Ingredients[/SIZE] [serves 4]
1 cup uncooked brown lentils
2 cups chicken or vegetable stock
1 large yellow onion - diced
some garlic cloves - minced
1 large green pepper - diced
curry powder (to taste - curry powders vary widely in taste and heat so I can't give hard quantities - maybe start with 2-3 tsp per cup uncooked lentils?)
oil for sauteeing
=======================
Optional Other Ingredients
=======================
a few dried bay leaves
1 small jalapeno pepper - seeded and minced (I don't know how hot your curry powder is but this is a way to add extra heat)
a few minced, sun-dried tomatoes (just another layer of flavor - if they're dry, you don't have to reconstitute them first)
minced fresh parsley (I like it for the color contrast)

If you don't have stock on hand, use water and boullion cubes, or mix some soy sauce into the water to make a broth. Since the liquid contains salt, you should not need extra salt.

[SIZE=+2]Instructions[/SIZE]
> dice the onion; seed and dice the green pepper; mince the garlic cloves and (if using) seed and mince the jalapeno pepper
> film pot with oil, add diced onion and saute on medium heat until soft and translucent
> add curry powder, minced garlic (and minced jalapeno, if using) to pot, give it a stir and sautee a minute or two
> stir in uncooked lentils and saute a minute or two more (you may add the diced green pepper at this point if you want the peppers to be very soft and disappear into the lentils; if you want the green pepper to be firmer, you will add it later. Or you can add some now and some later)
> add liquid (and, if using them, the bay leaves and sun dried tomatoes). Start with about twice as much liquid as uncooked lentils (so, if you're using 1 cup lentils, you would add 2 cups liquid. However, the amount of liquid the lentils will require does vary. I usually don't add all the liquid in the beginning and I have a little more than required in reserve.)
> give everything a stir, bring to a _simmer_, cover and cook at a gentle simmer.
> after about 20 minutes, check the lentils. _Taste the lentils._ If they are still fairly hard to the bite and there is very little liquid left, they may need a little more liquid (add about 1/4 cup liquid and check again in about 10 minutes). If you reserved the diced green pepper, stir it in now. (For a texture contrast, the idea is that the diced green pepper only cooks in the lentils for about 15 minutes.)
> cook until lentils are cooked through but still somewhat firm to the bite. 
> when done, off heat, fish out the bay leaves (if you used them), stir in minced parsley (if using) and let sit for about 5 minutes, covered

Curried lentils can be made ahead and reheated (covered) in a low oven (or in a microwave).


----------

